# Valentines day?



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

This is kind of a question for those that understand, or have been following me threw everything and giving me great advice (Thank you all!). What should I do about it? It sucks that it is so close to everything going on, I don't know how to handle it. I mean I will probably get her a card and some flowers, but with everything going on, is it worth the effort to make a day/date out of it?


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

What do you have to lose by doing it? I wouldn't go crazy but something small to let her know that you are still in this with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

True I suppose.


----------



## watt_hapnd (Aug 14, 2010)

How about you and your children sharing Valentines day together? And perhaps asking her to join you's.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I was having the same thoughts. I'm going small this year. Things are still a bit touchy.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been asking myself this all week. I think a card and maybe something small just so he knows I still love him ! 

I joking asked him a few days ago when we were in the store what are you getting me for V day ! He totally ignored me !


----------



## BrianE (Nov 22, 2010)

I've got a box of chocolates and going to ask if she'll go out to lunch with me. I'm soo hoping she'll say yes. I won't be able to take it if she says no. It's only lunch!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

We never made V-day or our anniversary special events. We've decided we should take the chance to celebrate our love/vows/union more in future. We split the experience. I am bringing the food(chinese), chocolate and strawberries so we can make our own together and dropping the kids off at sitters. He is in charge of setting the romantic feel, flowers, wine/drinks and organizing the nights activities. We will each get the other a small gift since we are getting new rings but wont have them by V-day.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I changed my mind. Determined to make this work so I just booked a lakeside suite at a local resort for Sat. Fireplace , hot tub and a nice dinner for 2.


----------



## Infidelity Rage (Nov 20, 2010)

Well GO Joe! Sounds sweet. 

I for one am glad my husband will be away on business for Valentine's Day...I don't think I really want to deal with him and the memories of the lies.


My story


----------



## jem5 (Feb 6, 2011)

My husband FINALLY tried to plan something special and I declined. Dont feel like romance. I would send her some flowers at work or something though. You cant not do ANYTHING lol. So being the one cheated on would you like something on vday or not? Idk if I should even bother...


----------



## jem5 (Feb 6, 2011)

Joe whats wrong with you?! No champagne?! lol


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

jem5 said:


> Joe whats wrong with you?! No champagne?! lol


Actually that was an option. She doesn't drink it though so I passed. I hope everyone's V-day plans go well. :smthumbup:


----------

